# Why can't I find nobody that share the same interest with me?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I am interested in Extreme Weather.

I want to go to the hottest place of the country in summer and coldest place of the country in winter but I have to do it alone because nobody shares the same interest with me. And people would think I am an idiot or something because I have interest in extreme weather. I have an interest in Extreme Weather. Am I an abnormal person?

I am actually a cold lover but I also wanna experience the extreme heat ( Not exreme heat index but the extreme actual temperature).

In my adult life, the lowest natural actual temperature I ever experienced being outside was -19*C and the highest natural actual temperature I ever experienced being outside was 40*C.

I want to experience -30*C in winter and 45*C in summer.

I've been in the cold room at the temperature of -110*C but it is a man made cold.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

atsizat said:


> I am interested in Extreme Weather.
> 
> I want to go to the hottest place of the country in summer and coldest place of the country in winter but I have to do it alone because nobody shares the same interest with me. And people would think I am an idiot or something because I have interest in extreme weather. I have an interest in Extreme Weather. Am I an abnormal person?
> 
> ...


I'm a research meteorologist and I enjoy monitoring the coincidences at 15,000 feet which result in record-breaking temperature extremes. With the changing planet we're breaking more and more records every decade. Especially on the vulnerable continents of North America, Europe and Australia..

How is it that records stand for a hundred years and then they're broken in this decade of our lifetime? It's a fascinating subject, and a little scary too.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

atsizat said:


> I want to experience -30*C in winter and 45*C in summer.


Been there, done that. And I am not an extreme weather fanatic and I did not enjoy it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

45°C in summer is the average temperature in my native city, mainly due to the prevalent high humidity. To be honest, I always suffered it. Now I live in another, more dry city and it's a big relief.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't really share the same interest, but you should move to Nesbyen in Norway, where I used to live. There it can get pretty hot at summer (National record 35,6C) and pretty cold at winter (down to -38C).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nesbyen


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I don't really share the same interest, but you should move to Nesbyen in Norway, where I used to live. There it can get pretty hot at summer (National record 35,6C) and pretty cold at winter (down to -38C).
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nesbyen


That's not extreme at all by Eastern Turkey standards.

The city called Ağrı in Turkey has a record low of -45.6*C in winter and a record high of 39.9*C in summer.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ağrı


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Apparently, the worlds greatest temperature range at a single location is 105°C, from minus 68°C to 37°C recorded at Verkhoyansk, Siberia.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I admit, I don't share your interest - I'm a fan of 'temperate weather'. But it takes all sorts to make a world.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Deleted.........


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Luchesi said:


> I'm a research meteorologist and I enjoy monitoring the coincidences at 15,000 feet which result in record-breaking temperature extremes. With the changing planet we're breaking more and more records every decade. Especially on the vulnerable continents of North America, Europe and Australia..
> 
> How is it that records stand for a hundred years and then they're broken in this decade of our lifetime? It's a fascinating subject, and a little scary too.


In Turkey, the earliest records start in late 1920s and high temperature records are mostly broken in 21st century due to global warming, I guess.

However, the highest temperature ever recorded in Turkey was recorded in 1961, which was 49*C. And the lowest temperature ever recorded in Turkey was recorded in 1990, which was -46.4*C.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Apparently, the worlds greatest temperature range at a single location is 105°C, from minus 68°C to 37°C recorded at Verkhoyansk, Siberia.


Yakutia is crazy.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Those that I've heard of who are living in extreme conditions aren't there because they simply want to experience extreme conditions. They're living where they are because their life purpose, their "dharma", has brought them there because of their personal goals and talents.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

If I go to the hottest place of the country in this August would my girlfriend think bad of me? My relationship is only 2 month old. As I said, nobody shares the same interest with me. August is as hot as July. It is still not late to go. 

Cizre is the hottest place in Turkey where 49*C was recorded .

People may shame on me for my interest in extreme weather. Nobody shares the same interest with me. It is bad to be alone.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

atsizat said:


> I want to experience -30*C in winter and 45*C in summer.


The funny thing is, in the year of 2011, where I live experienced both of those extremes in one year. It actually got several degrees hotter than that.

But that doesn't usually happen. The usual highest and lowest temperature we see each year is actually right at the most extreme temperatures you have felt.

As for me, I don't need to feel the extremes. I just want to live somewhere where summer doesn't dominate the year, which is why I'm so ecstatic my family is looking to move to the New England portion of the US.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

atsizat said:


> I am interested in Extreme Weather.
> 
> I want to go to the hottest place of the country in summer and coldest place of the country in winter but I have to do it alone because nobody shares the same interest with me. And people would think I am an idiot or something because I have interest in extreme weather. I have an interest in Extreme Weather. Am I an abnormal person?
> 
> ...


You could visit Russia and say something anti government. They will send you to a place of extreme cold.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

atsizat said:


> In Turkey, the earliest records start in late 1920s and high temperature records are mostly broken in 21st century due to global warming, I guess.
> 
> However, the highest temperature ever recorded in Turkey was recorded in 1961, which was 49*C. And the lowest temperature ever recorded in Turkey was recorded in 1990, which was -46.4*C.


What we're learning since the big shift in 2011 in climate change is that cold records will be broken far more often than warm records. The planet is retaining heat due to insufficient outflow into space and this increase in energy results in stronger winter storms and very cold outbreaks in the storm tracks (which reach you in Turkey).


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

We have massive drought here in oz at present and even some bush fires in the middle of winter here as we speak


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Luchesi said:


> What we're learning since the big shift in 2011 in climate change is that cold records will be broken far more often than warm records. The planet is retaining heat due to insufficient outflow into space and this increase in energy results in stronger winter storms and very cold outbreaks in the storm tracks (which reach you in Turkey).


2017-2018 winter may be the warmest winter ever. Previous winters were so much colder.

The lowest temp recorded in Turkey is -46.4*C but this winter, the lowest temp recorded in the country was about -26*C. It was a well above average winter all over the country.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Well if you want some extreme weather that's not all about temps, take a trip to Oklahoma or Texas in May for a week or two. Find some storm chasers who will let you ride with them. You'll see some really extreme weather. And meet some very crazy people.

V


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Varick said:


> Well if you want some extreme weather that's not all about temps, take a trip to Oklahoma or Texas in May for a week or two. Find some storm chasers who will let you ride with them. You'll see some really extreme weather. And meet some very crazy people.
> 
> V


Yeah but I wanna experience the actual high temp, not high heat index.

I live in a humid city where it can rain above 30*C in summer. I experienced a heat index of 45*C when the actual temp was 35*C. And it felt really awful. I was dying really. But if you ask the highest actual temp I experienced, it was 40*C. l also wanna experience an actual temp of 45*C, not heat index but actual temp.

South Eastern Turkey is very hot in summer but it is a dry heat. Heat index is always lower than actual temp. I live in a sea side city in the west where heat index is always hotter than actual temp in summer because of humidity.

As a person who lives in a humid city, I am well awere of how humidity makes you feel terrible.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

^^^ I was talking about being able to witness first hand Tornadoes. ^^^

V


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The hottest temperature I have ever experienced was Dubai in August, which was 50*C. The coldest was Montreal in January, which was -25*C. However, the place where I felt the most uncomfortable was Hong Kong in May. Only 30*C but the humidity made it feel like I was breathing soup. All in all, I think I'm happy to stay in the UK where wild temperature swings do not happen very often although the current summer is proving quite unusual. I don't think I can remember one that has been this hot for this long. Very glad the rain finally seems to have arrived.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

For extreme heat, try a nice visit to Death Valley, California: 

“The hottest air temperature ever recorded in Death Valley was 134 °F (56.7 °C) on July 10, 1913, at Furnace Creek, which is the hottest atmospheric temperature ever recorded on earth.”

Don’t forget your canteen.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

atsizat said:


> 2017-2018 winter may be the warmest winter ever. Previous winters were so much colder.
> 
> The lowest temp recorded in Turkey is -46.4*C but this winter, the lowest temp recorded in the country was about -26*C. It was a well above average winter all over the country.


The record-breaking cold comes in large waves from the north and you're far enough south where you don't get every one of these waves. They're not all record breakers, only a few, depending upon how the cold record was set in earlier times. (Record breaking warm air is a different phenomenon).

So, every year we get a better database of extreme temperature records. Some experts are concerned that this will make the public complacent.

It's not the rising temperature of the planet (which has only been about 1°) it's the intensity of the waves and that's the scary thing about it for the future. With only a little more than one degree of temperature increase we're seeing shifts in the world circulation patterns which have required huge amounts of energy. You can't point to the shift because it's called a semipermanent pattern. You would have to track the axes of the waves and their average longitudinal positions over time (and their latitudinal extents). Most of that energy doesn't leave the planet so it's available to make storm systems slightly stronger.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Luchesi said:


> The record-breaking cold comes in large waves from the north and you're far enough south where you don't get every one of these waves. They're not all record breakers, only a few, depending upon how the cold record was set in earlier times. (Record breaking warm air is a different phenomenon).
> 
> So, every year we get a better database of extreme temperature records. Some experts are concerned that this will make the public complacent.
> 
> It's not the rising temperature of the planet (which has only been about 1°) it's the intensity of the waves and that's the scary thing about it for the future. With only a little more than one degree of temperature increase we're seeing shifts in the world circulation patterns which have required huge amounts of energy. You can't point to the shift because it's called a semipermanent pattern. You would have to track the axes of the waves and their average longitudinal positions over time (and their latitudinal extents). Most of that energy doesn't leave the planet so it's available to make storm systems slightly stronger.


North Eastern Turkey gets under the influence of Siberian High in winter because of the location being very high elevated. Normally the temperature drops well below it but this winter was exremely warm by the location's standards. It was far from being normal. The previous winter and the winter before it were so much colder, which was normal. The last winter was abnormal. Well above average. Not normal.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

atsizat said:


> North Eastern Turkey gets under the influence of Siberian High in winter because of the location being very high elevated. Normally the temperature drops well below it but this winter was exremely warm by the location's standards. It was far from being normal. The previous winter and the winter before it were so much colder, which was normal. The last winter was abnormal. Well above average. Not normal.


The Siberian High is semi-permanent so it can't bring you record cold.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Luchesi said:


> I'm a research meteorologist and I enjoy monitoring the coincidences at 15,000 feet which result in record-breaking temperature extremes. With the changing planet we're breaking more and more records every decade. Especially on the vulnerable continents of North America, Europe and Australia..cc


Ever been to the weather station on Mt. Washington (NH), where ostensibly the wind gusts would occasionally blow the cups off the anemometer?


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

_"Ever been to the weather station on Mt. Washington (NH), where ostensibly the wind gusts would occasionally blow the cups off the anemometer?"_

I don't know Mark, apparently everyone's definition of "extreme weather" on this thread only pertains to temperature. I made a statement about Tornadoes and got a non sequitur. You're talking about wind gusts. I thought I was going to see things about lightning, hurricanes, cyclones, tornadoes, sand storms, floods, etc on this thread. Nothing but temps.

V


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm afraid I'm a set-in-my-ways American. I can use Celsius in the lab, but am completely unable to translate atmospheric temperatures out of Fahrenheit. During my years in Vermont, -40 to 102 F represents a sufficient interval for me.

At the South Pole station they have a Two Hundred Degree Club, where new members sit in a 150-degree (F) sauna for a minute or two, run out the door, circle the marker delineating the Pole when the temperature is negative fifty, and back inside!


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Met Office's Forecast highs for Cizre is 44*C during the next 4 days.

That place is where 49*C was recorded, the highest temp recorded in Turkey

https://www.mgm.gov.tr/tahmin/il-ve-ilceler.aspx?il=Şırnak&ilce=Cizre

If I go there, I am afraid if my girlfriend would think bad of me because the only reason for me to go there would be the temperature.

It is 1475 km away from where I live. It takes 16 and a half hour by bus.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/İzm...de53725aeb8d8!2m2!1d42.185474!2d37.332346!3e0


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> For extreme heat, try a nice visit to Death Valley, California:
> 
> "The hottest air temperature ever recorded in Death Valley was 134 °F (56.7 °C) on July 10, 1913, at Furnace Creek, which is the hottest atmospheric temperature ever recorded on earth."
> 
> Don't forget your canteen.


1 US dollar is 6.5 Turkish Liras so me going to the USA is out of question.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

MarkW said:


> Ever been to the weather station on Mt. Washington (NH), where ostensibly the wind gusts would occasionally blow the cups off the anemometer?


With a strong cold core low the winds even as low as 7000 feet can reach 120 kts and then with all that channeling by the mountains and valleys near there, they get some record winds. I live above 4000 feet so it's surprising to me that they get so much extreme weather at only 6500 feet or so. I can see a 12,000 foot mountain right outside my window, but they don't get such high winds up there at ski resort, because the Earth's rotational energy this far south is much lower.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

atsizat said:


> 1 US dollar is 6.5 Turkish Liras so me going to the USA is out of question.


Well, haven't other places already been mentioned all over the world?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> Well, haven't other places already been mentioned all over the world?


What do you mean?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Everybody loves nobody, sometime.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a summer house on Long Island, kept unheated and uninhabited in the winter. Sometimes, I have to pick something up there in Jan-Feb. Like a tomb. OP: you'll like it. Rental rates specially reduced in winter.


----------

